
Weinstein Company files for bankruptcy and ends all non-disclosure agreements - Geekette
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-weinstein-company-bankruptcy/weinstein-co-files-for-bankruptcy-ends-all-non-disclosure-agreements-idUSKBN1GW08P
======
Geekette
Related: Statement from New York Attorney General's office on sexual
misconduct victims and witnesses being released from NDAs
[https://ag.ny.gov/press-release/statement-attorney-
general-s...](https://ag.ny.gov/press-release/statement-attorney-general-
schneiderman-0)

